# F10 Corner light coding



## megabmw (May 26, 2014)

Is it possible to code the amber corner lights (turn signals) to glow all the time on a F10?


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

I did this on my F12, it is in FRM module and you must change those settings:
(Maybe it's side turn indicators now i didn't remember, you must check, sorry)

(One of this should active a side lights, or maybe this light you want too)
U_EFF_1_SL	Left: wert_09__aus = 00	Right: wert_01__100% = 32
BL1_DEAKTIVIERT_BEI_SL2_DEFEKT	Left: nicht_aktiv = 00	Right: aktiv = 01

(If you want to turn on side turning lights to lights up all time and you want to blinking when you activate a turn indicator set this
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_03	Left: BV_F010_wert_02_ZBL_ueber_SL1 = 1B 06 0F C8	Right: BV_F001_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00
LAMP_MAP_PARA_SATZ_04	Left: BV_F010_wert_02_ZBL_ueber_SL1 = 1C 0F 0F C8	Right: BV_F001_wert_99 = 00 00 00 00


----------



## megabmw (May 26, 2014)

Humm... Didn´t work on my F10... any suggestions?


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Set to the right value. I forgot to note about this. Left is without this


----------



## megabmw (May 26, 2014)

kmodel99 said:


> Set to the right value. I forgot to note about this. Left is without this


Still not working...


----------



## kmodel99 (Oct 26, 2014)

Find something with "side", "abbl", "marker", "amber", "corner" in FRM module.


----------



## lex83 (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone figured this out yet? I want this done also and couldn`t find the values


----------

